

Support freedom by joining the FSF during the year-end fundraiser - socratees
http://www.fsf.org/news/fall-2008-fundraiser

======
cperciva
Alternatively, you could support open source software without all the
politics, by participating in the FreeBSD Foundation's year-end fund raising
drive: <http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/fundraising.shtml>

(Disclosure: I'm a FreeBSD developer, and the FreeBSD Foundation paid for me
to go to a conference a few years ago.)

~~~
davidw
The Apache Software Foundation has no such year-end fundraising drive, but is
another place that does more "business-friendly" open source.

<http://www.apache.org/foundation/contributing.html>

(I'm not a badass developer like cperciva is, but I am part of the ASF).

